# Dissidia: Final Fantasy



## Aquin (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm surprised i didn't see this posted here yet. Anyone else have it? What are your thoughts?

I'm completely addicted, i sort of wish the fighting in some FF games could have been like this. Its much more intense. 

I had the privilege of playing the Japanese version for a while, and i like the changes the American version made. The voice acting is also better. 

I am currently using the ExDeath level strategy trick to increase my characters levels before i do story modes.

I am also aware of the Final Fantasy thread, but this is kind of a different game in itself.


----------



## pixthor (Aug 30, 2009)

I have'nt played it yet.  I might get it if people say it's good.


----------



## Aquin (Aug 30, 2009)

pixthor said:


> I have'nt played it yet.  I might get it if people say it's good.



Its only good if your deeply into the FF series. You have to get used to a completely new combat system, and it can take some dedication to learn properly. I would suggest renting it first to see if you enjoy it.


----------



## bloobyrd18 (Aug 30, 2009)

it's actually very good pixthor.


Main reason:
You can beat up Sephiroth with KEFKA!!! FRIGGIN KEFKA IS IN THIS GAME!!!!!! XD

You can play as any of the main badguys or heroes from any of the Final Fantasy games upto 12 (excluding 11 because there was no "main" hero so they picked shantotto cuz she's badass).

The fighting system is somewhat of a mix between "Advent Children" and Kingdom Hearts 2. When I say that I mean the action is like how it is shown in the fight sceenes within the movie and the fighting system is akin to KH2s reaction command.

Lots of customization options


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 30, 2009)

It's really quite good.

I wouldn't really say that it's a fighting game - it's more like an RPG with a more free combat.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been playing the demo since its release on the PSS and I really want the game


----------



## pixthor (Aug 30, 2009)

Aquin said:


> Its only good if your deeply into the FF series. You have to get used to a completely new combat system, and it can take some dedication to learn properly. I would suggest renting it first to see if you enjoy it.


ok. I might rent it then.


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 30, 2009)

It's really nerdy, but decent fun.

Apparently people play it over xlink kai, too, but none of my characters are worth using right now.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 30, 2009)

I can't get Xlink to work so I quit using it


----------



## Aurali (Aug 30, 2009)

I am GETTING a PSP just FOR this game. >.>


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Eli said:


> I am GETTING a PSP just FOR this game. >.>



You know you can put a lot of other stuff on your PSP. Hell you could hack it and put every Final Fantasy game on it.


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 30, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> I can't get Xlink to work so I quit using it



Sucks, yo.

Mine's working just fine.
Then again, using the wifi adapter that they endorse.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 30, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> You know you can put a lot of other stuff on your PSP. Hell you could hack it and put every Final Fantasy game on it.



I know the additional perks <3. though this is the one that seals it for me. I want this game bad enough to buy a console just for it...


----------



## Nezumi7 (Aug 31, 2009)

This game is a *lot* of fun. Just finishing WoL's story as the last of the story modes, and enjoy a lot of the extras. I like how the game seems that it can be as complex or as simple as you want it to be.

...I just wish there was an easy non-ad-hoc way to play against other people. To the best of my knowledge I'm possibly the only gamer where I live. Or at least the only gamer who realizes there's other games outside of Halolz. ;p


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 31, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> Sucks, yo.
> 
> Mine's working just fine.
> Then again, using the wifi adapter that they endorse.



Well I have to do port forwarding and I have to set a static IP and tits just too much of a hassle to be worth it I'll just stick to my Adhoc party


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 1, 2009)

The pronunciation of Zidane makes me sad. And that I suck at playing as Firion, I was looking forward to him the most. =/ Other than that, though, I thought it was well worth the forty bucks.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah... I certainly wasn't expecting it to be pronounced Zi-DON. It works, but that pronunciation doesn't seem to fit him... it'll always sound like Zi-dane to me ;p

Also, Firion is a lot of fun, but the fact that he only has Straightarrow as his HP damaging move does make it hard to use him for a while. Keep working with though. More'll open up.

Personally I enjoy his Weaponsmaster attack ;p


----------



## Aurali (Sep 2, 2009)

Heh... Addicted to it.. Nostalgia.. wow...

huh? you wanted to talk to vicks? I have no idea what you are talking about. there is no vicks, only biggs (Oh god XD anyone else get this reference?)


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 2, 2009)

Eli said:


> Heh... Addicted to it.. Nostalgia.. wow...
> 
> huh? you wanted to talk to biggs? I have no idea what you are talking about. there is no vicks, only biggs (Oh god XD anyone else get this reference?)



Mis-translations for the win! =D


----------



## KinaroKaze (Sep 2, 2009)

I got this game for my birthday and I love it.  I'm not ready to play against anyone, but my best characters so far are Cecil and Zidane.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 3, 2009)

I am pretty sure that's how it was supposed to be pronounced.

Same with "Tee-Dus".


----------



## Aurali (Sep 3, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I am pretty sure that's how it was supposed to be pronounced.
> 
> Same with "Tee-Dus".



which is hilarious since it was pronounced "Tye Dus" in X


----------



## Rifter (Sep 3, 2009)

Eli said:


> which is hilarious since it was pronounced "Tye Dus" in X



Didn't they carefully skirt around using the main character's name in that game?


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 3, 2009)

Rifter said:


> Didn't they carefully skirt around using the main character's name in that game?



Honestly who cares? X... wasn't that good compared to the previous ones


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 3, 2009)

Just played Cloud's story, it's apparent that Square needs to play Final Fantasy VII again and remember who their main character is.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 4, 2009)

lol yeah, even Squall wasn't broody (and he isn't) like Cloud.

Still, I'm maining Squall for Blasting Zone. Quite fast and ranged.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 14, 2009)

No, his name really is "Tee-dus." It was even in the Game Informer which FFX was the frontpage of. "Zi-dahn" is the one I kinda think is strange. "-dane" makes me think of like "Great Dane."

Doesn't matter though. Bartz and Cecil are pure awesome! >.>


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 14, 2009)

This is that fighting game pulling many of the FF characters right? I'm sure all in all it is probably a decent or good game, but when I first heard of it make me cringe and rage at the same time.

I have my own deeply seeded reasons for hating this idea much the same way I hate that movie made based off of FF7 and Animu (Snip not going to go a rant).


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 14, 2009)

Kokusho said:


> "Zi-dahn" is the one I kinda think is strange. "-dane" makes me think of like "Great Dane."



If you actually, y'know, use proper English the pronunciation _should_ be "Zi-dayne." When there's a vowel, a consonant, followed by another vowel you should put emphasis on the first vowel (in this case, "a."). Same goes for the name Cecil.

Unless of course I'm totally wrong, which wouldn't be that hard to believe.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 14, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> Just played Cloud's story, it's apparent that Square needs to play Final Fantasy VII again and remember who their main character is.



Cloud's flat as a board and he's just about as stiff as one, too. Hell, the Warrior of freaking Light has more personality, and he _never had one_ up to now, and arguably still doesn't.  Cloud is precisely my least favourite Final Fantasy protagonist ever, even considering Tidus.

Also, Firion. Yes, Firion. I wanted to play as Firion so badly, but his Command Battle AI is terrible (yeah, I'm using Command Battle), and his Straightarrow attack can be seen from miles away and dodged pretty much every time (hell, even if you didn't notice it going off, you can still dodge it while it's in mid-air; So much for the description placing it as a "light-speed" shot). I'm still working on bringing him up to a level where I could possibly use something - anything - else.

I think one of my favourites so far is the Onion Knight. He can be absolutely devastating with his endless barrage of attacks that come out nearly instantly. Terra, too, is a powerhouse. She can do a shitton of damage from a distance with fast-moving and homing magics. My only complaint about her is that her Command Battle AI likes to use Tornado a little too often and at much too long a range, when she really should be using Flood.

I wanted to play as the Warrior of Light, too, and while he has excellent variety in bravery attacks that hit repeatedly at a good range and hit often, his HP attacks (particularly Shield of Light) are slow to come out, and are difficult to hit with (I think I've connected Shining Wave exactly once). In fact, the Shield of Light only has a short range (though longer than you'd think) and only runs horizontally, directly in front of where the Warrior of Light is facing. That makes it almost useless as an aerial HP attack, but it's his only one for some time (I've got him at level 34, nothing but that and a combo off a bravery attack so far (which should even things out, but still).


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's a few Battle Replay glitches my friend had recorded.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTCQqODeQSI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P74beSV1cs



Runefox said:


> Also, Firion. Yes, Firion. I wanted to play as Firion so badly, but his Command Battle AI is terrible (yeah, I'm using Command Battle), and his Straightarrow attack can be seen from miles away and dodged pretty much every time (hell, even if you didn't notice it going off, you can still dodge it while it's in mid-air; So much for the description placing it as a "light-speed" shot). I'm still working on bringing him up to a level where I could possibly use something - anything - else.



I know how you feel. As soon as I learned how to play as him and abuse his Ax-Brave attack, I realized that he pretty much sucks when it comes to his HP attacks. There's no point in having massive amount of Brave if you can't use it. Which is rather unfortunate seeing how he was one of my favorite Final Fantasy heroes (the PSP "remake" didn't do the game justice one bit).


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 14, 2009)

Nezumi7 said:


> Yeah... I certainly wasn't expecting it to be pronounced Zi-DON. It works, but that pronunciation doesn't seem to fit him... it'll always sound like Zi-dane to me ;p



I blame people who were named that like Zinedine Zidane.



Eli said:


> which is hilarious since it was pronounced "Tye Dus" in X



No they didn't...what version did you play? You can name Tidus meaning they don't say his name.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 14, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> No they didn't...what version did you play? You can name Tidus meaning they don't say his name.



It's been almost 10 years. gimme a break XD


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 14, 2009)

My friend told me about this game awile back, bit o never got to researching about it. He said it's kind of like a ssb for the final fantasy universe. Is that true?


----------



## Aurali (Sep 14, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> My friend told me about this game awile back, bit o never got to researching about it. He said it's kind of like a ssb for the final fantasy universe. Is that true?



yes. but one on one.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 15, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> If you actually, y'know, use proper English the pronunciation _should_ be "Zi-dayne." When there's a vowel, a consonant, followed by another vowel you should put emphasis on the first vowel (in this case, "a."). Same goes for the name Cecil.
> 
> Unless of course I'm totally wrong, which wouldn't be that hard to believe.



The vowel-consonant-vowel thing only applies if it is an E at the end (as far as I know. I'm sure there could be others, but this is the only thing I can think of currently). Then again, English is a messed up language full of holes and exceptions, so it's completely believable. 

As for how the game plays, a lot of people tell me it's more like the Dragonball Z: Budokai/Tenkaichi series than SSB, mostly because it's not a sidescroller. It's more of a platformer.

Firion is one person I'm dreading playing as. He doesn't strike me as a fun character to play much like Tidus wasn't (I don't like his Brave Attacks even though they are pretty good).


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 15, 2009)

So, after playing through every (hero) character a bit too much, it seems that Terra, Bartz, and Luneth (Onion Knight) are gonna probably be my mains. Bartz is just super customizable, OK Luneth specializes in rapidity, and Terra just... controls the entire BATTLEFIELD.

I still haven't really experiemented with the villains yet. It seems like they require a bit more... finesse to master. Kefka seems fun, and so does Kuja and Golbez. Emperor Mateus seems annoying to play with his trap style, and the rest just don't seem all that interesting. Jecht seems like he *might* be okay, but I still haven't bought him yet XD

Also still haven't beaten Shade Impulse yet. It's like the game... just jumps up in difficulty all of a sudden. It's a tad annoying.

Still a lot of fun overall though ^^


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 15, 2009)

KEFKA + ME = Hate

I seriously hated Kefka, cause of that annoying little laugh he had.  I so loved it when i could gun him down in Magitek armor at the bandit camp.

Wait, HES in Dissidia?


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 15, 2009)

Mmyep. The major hero and villain from the first ten games, and a major NPC from 11 and villain from 12.

The VA for Kefka is actually pretty good. He goes from lucid to batshit crazy way too easily XD


----------



## Runefox (Sep 15, 2009)

They really nailed Kefka's voice. I'm sure they could have put more production into it, but the voice actor is perfect; He knows his role. Even the "Uaaaah ha ha ha ha ha!" is just right.

Though they really downplayed his significance. I would have thought he would be a central piece of the plot, considering his nature. Same with Garland, who I'm sure you all know by now (you're a Final Fantasy fan who hasn't beaten FF1? Pah, go away!), Garland _is_ Chaos, or at least, that's how the story went in FF1. I'm glad Sephiroth was muted slightly, and I'm surprised to see Exdeath and Golbez in a more central role (Golbez in particular). Emperor Mateus also gets a good amount of screen time.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 15, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Same with Garland, who I'm sure you all know by now (you're a Final Fantasy fan who hasn't beaten FF1? Pah, go away!), Garland _is_ Chaos, or at least, that's how the story went in FF1.



Yea, upon starting the game I was very confused with the notion that Garland and Chaos are two separate entities.


----------



## Kyudan (Sep 15, 2009)

This game is so much fun!

I'd have to say my favorite characters are Zidane and Terra. Terra is such a blast to play as!

I'm currently stuck on my last hero the Warrior of Light's story, just can't seem to get past stage 3... Any tips?


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 15, 2009)

Kyudan said:


> I'm currently stuck on my last hero the Warrior of Light's story, just can't seem to get past stage 3... Any tips?



Go into Quick Mode and just level grind. I find that just landing one hit against unbearably high-level enemies gives you a ton of EXP.


----------



## Kyudan (Sep 15, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> Go into Quick Mode and just level grind. I find that just landing one hit against unbearably high-level enemies gives you a ton of EXP.


 
Thanks!  I'll have to try that out!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 15, 2009)

Runefox said:


> They really nailed Kefka's voice. I'm sure they could have put more production into it, but the voice actor is perfect; He knows his role. Even the "Uaaaah ha ha ha ha ha!" is just right.



Fun fact: He's actually Kakashi, Teddie, Henri, Katsuya, and the narrator for "Mystery ER" and "I didn't know I was pregnant".


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 15, 2009)

Nezumi7 said:


> So, after playing through every (hero) character a bit too much, it seems that Terra, Bartz, and Luneth (Onion Knight) are gonna probably be my mains. Bartz is just super customizable, OK Luneth specializes in rapidity, and Terra just... controls the entire BATTLEFIELD.
> 
> I still haven't really experiemented with the villains yet. It seems like they require a bit more... finesse to master. Kefka seems fun, and so does Kuja and Golbez. Emperor Mateus seems annoying to play with his trap style, and the rest just don't seem all that interesting. Jecht seems like he *might* be okay, but I still haven't bought him yet XD
> 
> ...



The most powerful villain is Exdeath, followed by Golbez. Exdeath learns a ton of Shield type brave attacks, and once he learns All Guard (I think that's its name), there's very few attacks that can pierce it which causes the opponent to stagger, then to be hit with something like Almagast (only HP attack of his I can think of at the moment >.>).

And it's not that they downplay Garland's significance, you just need to play through Shade Impulse. He plays a bit more of a major role in that extension. As for Kefka getting more of a major role, he doesn't need one. At least, not with his personality. I believe they have the scheming roles and the behind the scene roles done fairly well.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 15, 2009)

And Dissidia is out.... I really need to get this game.  Where the hell have I been for the last 2 months?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 15, 2009)

Exdeath is laughable, especially his AI.

Seriously, go look up Exdeath EXP glitch.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 15, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Exdeath is laughable, especially his AI.
> 
> Seriously, go look up Exdeath EXP glitch.



This is how I got Terra from 15 to 62 in one fight. Huzzah for bonus exp days, chocobo experience items, and the fact that he has the worst AI *EVER*.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 16, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Exdeath is laughable, especially his AI.
> 
> Seriously, go look up Exdeath EXP glitch.



His AI is pretty damn bad. Get someone who actually knows how to use him and it's a very painful battle. ;_;


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 16, 2009)

Whoo! Finally beat Shade Impulse with Terra at 72. The ending is really good, but now I'm looking forward to trying to unlock Shantotto and Gabranth.

And... it's really hard. Really, *really* hard.

Looks like I'll be messing around in the Duel Colliseum first then XD


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 16, 2009)

Nah, screw the Duel Colosseum. That place is really only for getting the items to make the best weapons. If you wanna grind for levels, do quick battles of enemies that are 5 to 10 levels higher than you.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 17, 2009)

Kokusho said:


> Nah, screw the Duel Colosseum. That place is really only for getting the items to make the best weapons. If you wanna grind for levels, do quick battles of enemies that are 5 to 10 levels higher than you.



Wut Don't grind.

Duel Coliseum is great for learning AP and getting PP.

Anyway, level up your calendars to 10, buy cpu +100, go to QB with double exp still intact, have the chocobo get x3 or x5 bonus, have non-auto Magic Pot or Kraken, have a low-level character equip chocobo wing/feather + accessory boosts and either summon, fight Cautious, max strength, Lv 100 Ex-Death in Order's Sanctuary. Have him break you so he gains 9999 Bravery. Use Magic Pot/Kraken to copy his Bravery. Hit Square. Win.


----------



## Alekz (Sep 17, 2009)

Kokusho said:


> His AI is pretty damn bad. Get someone who actually knows how to use him and it's a very painful battle. ;_;



It's very very true.  I tried ExDeath once on my friend's PSP and immediately knew I had to figure out how to use him because I saw his potential.
My friend's are significantly better than me and typically beat me within a minute and a half, unless I take ExDeath.  I've figured him out enough now that I can keep the fight very even, partly by drawing it out for so long.  I still rarely win, but it's almost always close.  Oh, what's that Jecht?  You're in Ex mode?  Too bad I just teleported accross the field, ha!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 17, 2009)

Exdeath hates Ultimecia though.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 17, 2009)

I wonder though..... what kinda attacks does Garland have?

I mean in FF1 hes a pretty pitiful villain.  I mean his worst threat he can make is " Ill knock you all down. "  At first on Nuklear Power I thought that was the authors exageration to be satirical or something, but I actually play the game and he says that. 

 No self respecting villain will say that.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 17, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> I wonder though..... what kinda attacks does Garland have?
> 
> I mean in FF1 hes a pretty pitiful villain.  I mean his worst threat he can make is " Ill knock you all down. "  At first on Nuklear Power I thought that was the authors exageration to be satirical or something, but I actually play the game and he says that.
> 
> No self respecting villain will say that.



Your disrespect for Garland makes me want to knock you down.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 17, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> I wonder though..... what kinda attacks does Garland have?
> 
> I mean in FF1 hes a pretty pitiful villain.  I mean his worst threat he can make is " Ill knock you all down. "  At first on Nuklear Power I thought that was the authors exageration to be satirical or something, but I actually play the game and he says that.
> 
> No self respecting villain will say that.



Garland is a lot like Jecht, but a lot slower, and nowhere near as guard breakingly awesome. He has very high attack and can break you pretty quickly if he hits a combo on you.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 17, 2009)

Garland is a heavy character who has a sword that can actually extend, and his HP attacks are magic based and have good range.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

I saw a video of this game and it looked almost as retarded as the concept sounded.

Then I looked again and it was in fact even more retarded than the concept implied.

Of course, I've hated FF for years now, so I could just be biased. In the meantime, I'll buy a Wii and play Castlevania Judgment if I ever find myself wanting a shitty fanservice fighting game.



CinnamonApples said:


> If you actually, y'know, use proper English the pronunciation _should_ be "Zi-dayne." When there's a vowel, a consonant, followed by another vowel you should put emphasis on the first vowel (in this case, "a."). Same goes for the name Cecil.
> 
> Unless of course I'm totally wrong, which wouldn't be that hard to believe.


You're totally wrong, because "Zidane" isn't an English name. It's French, like the infamous Headbutt Man who most recently possessed that name--and, being French, it is, in fact, pronounced ZEEdan.

PROTIP: English isn't the only language.


----------



## Arcadium (Sep 17, 2009)

The game is made of Win. It is so much fun. I charged the PSP, played all day till the battery just flat out died.

Anybody who's even the slightest into the Final Fantasy's universe, you should check it out.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 17, 2009)

Say, wher ein the world could IU get this game?  And how much pretell would iut be?  

Im not an avid fan of Final Fantasy, but Ive dabbled here and there and like a few of the villains, Garland included interestingly enough.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Say, wher ein the world could IU get this game?  And how much pretell would iut be?
> 
> Im not an avid fan of Final Fantasy, but Ive dabbled here and there and like a few of the villains, Garland included interestingly enough.


http://www.amazon.com/Dissidia-Fina..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1253226344&sr=8-1


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 17, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Of course, I've hated FF for years now, so I could just be biased.



Ah good. Same here. Still, I enjoyed the game from its content and not from its source materials.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I'll buy a Wii and play Castlevania Judgment if I ever find myself wanting a shitty fanservice fighting game.



Ah yes, CJ, the worst game to have a Castlevania in it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 18, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Of course, I've hated FF for years now, so I could just be biased. In the meantime, I'll buy a Wii and play Castlevania Judgment if I ever find myself wanting a shitty fanservice fighting game.


 D:FF isn't 100% of a fighting game.


Also, At least the FF characters look the same from their own games.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 18, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ah good. Same here. Still, I enjoyed the game from its content and not from its source materials.


Sheesh, even when we agree on something you have to be irksome >_>



> Ah yes, CJ, the worst game to have a Castlevania in it.


At least Castlevania fans didn't rave and mass-wank about how OMG TEH AWSUMZ it was, unlike every FF game to date.



Perverted Impact said:


> D:FF isn't 100% of a fighting game.


Ask me if I care. Go on.



> Also, At least the FF characters look the same from their own games.


Not really. They all look like the Kingdom Hearts guys had their way with them between the original games and this one.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 18, 2009)

What are you talking about regarding fanwank of Dissidia?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 18, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What are you talking about regarding fanwank of Dissidia?


...you asking me?
It's the same old story as with every other Squenix franchise, really. They put out a game, Squaretards rave about how it is THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST *twitch* GAEM EVAR, I bitch about them. And so the circle of life continues.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 19, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Not really. They all look like the Kingdom Hearts guys had their way with them between the original games and this one.



Actually, a lot of them are very close to their original designs - The Onion Knight (matches the sprite, later appearances in FFT and others), Firion, Golbez, _Chaos_, Exdeath, Ultimecia/Edea, the Cloud of Darkness, Zidane, Bartz, Terra, the Warrior of Light, Squall, Kefka...

It seems, really, that the characters are mostly accurate, with only a few having significant changes (like Cloud, who does look like he did in KH, but nobody gives a fuck about Cloud). They each look more similar to the original artwork than even their original games (how bland would the Warrior of Light or Firion look if they modelled after the sprite?).


----------



## Aurali (Sep 19, 2009)

you failed the first link XD


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 19, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Not really. They all look like the Kingdom Hearts guys had their way with them between the original games and this one.



Maybe that's because the person who did the art designed them? And he also designed SEVERAL of those characters originally? And didn't amano also work with it?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 19, 2009)

Eli said:


> you failed the first link XD



Oh. XD I think I forgot that I was still looking for the Onion Knight. I gave up eventually since I couldn't find the image I was looking for. Too many damned results for Dissidia.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 19, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...you asking me?
> It's the same old story as with every other Squenix franchise, really. They put out a game, Squaretards rave about how it is THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST *twitch* GAEM EVAR, I bitch about them. And so the circle of life continues.



Those are retards.


----------



## oneiroly (Sep 19, 2009)

i have only played the old ff adventure, ff10, ff11, and the tactics: advance games, so you can probably tell that i am missing out on A LOT of nostalgia and such. even so, i really love dissidia! my favorite is cecil, i played him in story mode and to 100 before putting it down because i don't want to get burned out in case i happen to play it with someone else


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 19, 2009)

Terra's battle SFX sound like she's having an orgasm.
"Oh, what a rush!"


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 19, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Maybe that's because the person who did the art designed them? And he also designed SEVERAL of those characters originally? And didn't amano also work with it?


Oh, Amano was in on this?
_No wonder _they look terrible! My bad, everyone.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Those are retards.


Of course they are. They like Final Fantasy :V
</obligatory>



CinnamonApples said:


> Terra's battle SFX sound like she's having an orgasm.
> "Oh, what a rush!"


It's been known to happen :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 19, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Oh, Amano was in on this?
> _No wonder _they look terrible! My bad, everyone.



Oh fuck it. You probably only seen his crappy FF work. He did the work in Gatchaman, Casshern, etc. which are better in quality. Hell, you can turn Tatsunoko vs. Capcom into Amano vs. Inafune.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh fuck it. You probably only seen his crappy FF work. He did the work in Gatchaman, Casshern, etc. which are better in quality. Hell, you can turn Tatsunoko vs. Capcom into Amano vs. Inafune.


I'm not a weeaboo, darling. I couldn't possibly care less about "Gatchaman" and all those other things. So sorry~


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 19, 2009)

Huh... lots of FF bashing all of a sudden...

I've actually liked the majority of the FF games. Not because they're Final Fantasy, or because they're produced by SE, but because most of them are genuinely fun to play. Recently it's gone downhill -- XI is terrible, XII is *REALLY* terrible (yay for endless expanses that go on forever), and while XIII looks alright, it still seems a little odd.

(Of course with the last one I can't properly judge it until I play it; I've been wrong before ^^)

But like I said before -- for the most part they're just fun. Not all the time, and SE doesn't always hit it out of the park for me, but I'll always give any game that might *look* good a chance.

Besides, I've always been more of a Megaten and Mother fan myself...

Back to Dissidia though -- I'm enjoying the Duel Colliseum. Racking up AP like crazy; got the Ultima finisher from Holy Combo for Terra. The game is a lot of fun overall; it can use a few more touches like internet play and AI that doesn't completely and totally suck.

Also, Chaos is a cheap bastard.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 19, 2009)

Wait, what? My post was to show how close the designers came to the original designs. I mean, it was in response to the derailment, but... ... Meh. Oh, well. If you're interested, take a look around and find some Amano FF image galleries; It's actually pretty uncanny how close the art directors/3D modellers for Dissidia came to the original artwork - Even the Warrior of Light.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, Surgat, calm down. You're going to post-delete your way to an early grave at this rate.

...that reminds me, I still need to finish FFIII 
Does NEStron work in Windows 7? Can't remember...


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2009)

I would highly recommend Nestopia or FCEU instead for playing backups of your legally-obtained imports on Windows 7, instead.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 20, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I would highly recommend Nestopia or FCEU instead for playing backups of your legally-obtained imports on Windows 7, instead.


I don't think I've ever gotten either of those to work right...or maybe I just hate FCEU's interface. I don't know.

...y'know, it's illegal to have ROMs even if you _do_ own the actual cartridge


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I don't think I've ever gotten either of those to work right...or maybe I just hate FCEU's interface. I don't know.
> 
> ...y'know, it's illegal to have ROMs even if you _do_ own the actual cartridge


 It's not like SE is still getting funding from that game.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 20, 2009)

Jecht is awesome.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's not like SE is still getting funding from that game.


True. But they might still be from the DS version, so I'll have to find a ROM of that one again...


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2009)

OK, so _now_ you're talking piracy.  Might be time to bring it back on-topic.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Jecht is awesome.



I've been trying to level Jecht up lately along with Golbez. Really though, I just like listening to Jecht go AHHHH! COME ON! COME ON! COME ON! COME ON! ONE MORE! And then proceed into another combo where he just beats the living crap outta ya.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 20, 2009)

Runefox said:


> OK, so _now_ you're talking piracy.  Might be time to bring it back on-topic.


It is on-topic. We're talking about pirating Final Fantasy games


----------



## oneiroly (Sep 21, 2009)

i wonder if dissidia is going to start a crazy tournament scene, or has it already??


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 21, 2009)

It has.


----------



## Faux23 (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought a psp purely for this game I've been dreaming since 7 that this would come out.
I cant stand it, ITS SO GOOD. cloud vs squall, kuja vs Terra. so many battles to set up. . .  yes.

anyway about piracy, my friend made it so I can burn any wii game and play it for free, hehehe not that the wii has that many good games. also have severely roms on it Arrrrr oh wait pirate days over


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 21, 2009)

Too bad this game doesn't have online battles. =P
And if it does I'm clearly not looking hard enough.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 21, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> Too bad this game doesn't have online battles. =P
> And if it does I'm clearly not looking hard enough.



you clearly aren't looking hard enough >.>


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 22, 2012)

I play. I play the Duodecim version only though. 

I'm best with Kain, Gilgamesh, Sephiroth, and Kuja, although I'm good with everyone but The Emperor. I refuse to play as Mateus.


----------

